# A few pictures of the new Mimi



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am really liking the haircut...I think she likes it too. Yes, she seems more 






playful. So here are some after bath pictures.













Just let me say how much I love digital photography. I took 38 pictures to 


get 3 decent ones.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Sylvia Mimi looks beautiful!!! I must say that she looks very much in style !!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, MiMi you look soooo beautiful. Sylvia MiMi's cut looks great and I am so glad that you are happy with it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mimi looks beautiful....that is my favorite cut on a maltese. I think there is a name for it not sure what its called......love it!! :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I prefer her in that cut myself.  she looks beautiful :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks adorable... be glad your camera is digital,imaging taking 38 piccies and getting only 3 good ones on a film camera... been there done that ,have the bad piccies to prove it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much dear friends. It was a hard transition, but I think it is the way to go. We have a nice fifteen minutes of daily brushing...and she looks so pretty. I am thinking this style is a keeper


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Mimi looks beautiful....that is my favorite cut on a maltese. I think there is a name for it not sure what its called......love it!! :chili:


I think it is called the town and country cut. All I have to say is that it is easy to do...and the long hair is way easier to brush than the long body hair. I think I am a convert.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> She looks adorable... be glad your camera is digital,imaging taking 38 piccies and getting only 3 good ones on a film camera... been there done that ,have the bad piccies to prove it!


No sheet, that single photo shoot with a film camera would have cost at least 20 bucks...never mind that I would have waited 5 days to see the results. I am head over heals in love with digital photography,


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I think it is called the town and country cut. All I have to say is that it is easy to do...and the long hair is way easier to brush than the long body hair. I think I am a convert.


That's right....I couldn't think of the name. I cannot believe you did that yourself....its fabulous. I love that cut the best. If I tried that my poor Zoe would be bald. When I am ready in a few months....l.if you don't mind I will ask how you did that and what blades you used. Mimi looks beautiful.......GREAT JOB!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Mimi could pull off any clip. But she really does look great in the town and country!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - MiMi looks so gorgeous in her town and country look. :wub::wub: She's a show stopper just like Marilyn was Tyler has that sort of cut and the grooming is such a breeze. I think about what it used to be like and can't imagine what I put us both through.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

MiMi Dahling - you look FABULOUS!

Dusty says he wubs you no matter what your hair cut is, youz a hot puppy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She looks great!! I love her big fluffy paws! I wish Milo's were like hers.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I am really liking the haircut...I think she likes it too. Yes, she seems more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh Sylvia, honest she looks gorgeous. And for some reason they do seem so much more playful, when their coat is cut down. She is a beauty. 

Hugs and love,


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen MiMi more beautiful! I just love that cut.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mimi looks beautiful:wub:love the cut:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MiMi looks SO beautiful and so much more youthful . I just love the soft expression of her eyes . You did a great job with her cut- i'm impressed! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I would never go back to the other style----she wore it well, but this one is spectacular!!! I have to say, though, that I am prejudice---I prefer a shorter cut if a dog is not showing. I do think they are beautiful when they show, but it seems almost unfair to keep a dog not showing in a long coat. I love the puppy cut and I also think this cut is nice on a girl. JMHO


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- MiMi is just as gorgeous as ever. Love her new "do".

BTW -- do you think you will start dressing her now that her coat is short? Tilly, MiMi's bestest buddy, wants to know.

I do love this clip. It's very close to what Tilly has.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sylvia -- MiMi is just as gorgeous as ever. Love her new "do".
> 
> BTW -- do you think you will start dressing her now that her coat is short? Tilly, MiMi's bestest buddy, wants to know.
> 
> I do love this clip. It's very close to what Tilly has.


No Lynn, I love seeing the other fluffs wearing dresses, but it is just not for me. Ru wears sweaters when it is cold, but MiMi and Ray never get cold. Poor Tilly, doesn't have an easy buddy. But boy am I happy that MiMi's buddy does wear dresses.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia, you are blessed to have such a beautiful girl. I agree with most of the other posters--Mimi looks amazing in this cut. I, too, am one of those people who prefer a shorter coat on a dog who is not showing. It is stunning to see the flowing coats in the ring, but for "real" life, its fun to see these little ones looking so puppyish.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Meme, yuus wooks bootiful!!! Yuus hot stuff.

:wub: Aowani


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hi meme, 
dos awe nice piccies! yous havs a cute topknot!!
wots of huggis,:wub:
Pearlan


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mimi is so pretty!:wub: She reminds me so much of her cousin, Rose.:wub:


----------

